# Ollie - New Champion!



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

Subject to KC Confirmation... Ollie is now Champion Pendley Gregory!

Following last weeks success, Ollie got his 3rd CC and Best in Show under breed specialist Liz Dunhill at SRWA Breed Champ show on Sunday. Once again a huge ring a lots and lots of running, great show!

Great aftershow party too shared by people with new Champions and new CC winners alike, fab day


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Many congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Well done!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

brilliant well done!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done..


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you :thumbup:


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations :thumbup:

A great achievement!!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

very well done


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for your comments people xx


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS 
Isn't it just the most wonderful feeling 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS
> Isn't it just the most wonderful feeling
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


LOL Thankyou - yes it certainly is - next Celebration is at LKA! (Yet more cake n' wine!)


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey !!! - mega well done from me too :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Well Done an Congratulations!!:thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd be over the moon. Well done both of you. I like good news


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Well done! Great results there :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Congratulations and well done! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Kazastan said:


> LOL Thankyou - yes it certainly is - next Celebration is at LKA! (Yet more cake n' wine!)


if i go i'll pop by and join you lol


----------



## crazyhorse (Nov 1, 2011)

as i said on an earlier post i'm all new to this & have only ever had small pet dogs and don't know about pedigrees so what does it mean by a champion
well done anyway


----------



## PinkChipoo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats from me as well! I love new champion excitement!


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

dexter said:


> if i go i'll pop by and join you lol


By all means please do! Unfortunately I have a rather large birthday we will be celebrating as well but the idea is to wait before opening bottle until after the dog judging!


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

crazyhorse said:


> as i said on an earlier post i'm all new to this & have only ever had small pet dogs and don't know about pedigrees so what does it mean by a champion
> well done anyway


Hello Crazyhorse

A Champion is _icing on the cake_! I now have 2 male Champions here at home as well as a recently retired bitch who has 2 CC's

To become a Champion 3 CC's - Challenge Certificates aka 'tickets' - are needed under 3 different Judges.

CC's are hard to come by, my bitch with 2 CC's had numerous 1sts in Open and Limit but often missed out due to being out of coat or in season (she had 4seasons a year)

Generally dogs who become Champions are consistant winners or consistantly placed. EG my other male in the year before he got his CH title won 11 Firsts, 5 Seconds and numerous other placings at Championship level, he himself has 'bred on' well and from just 4 litters and just several of those pups being shown he has produced a male Champion and 2 bitches with 2 CC's and 2 RCC's to date.

When it comes to Champions in pedigrees an uniterested owner can find themself owning a dog with a virtually all red pedigree (Champions are written in red)


----------



## Miss chief (Jun 24, 2011)

Well Done Champ Oliver and Aide, and of course you too! Privilaged to know the little bugger!


----------



## PinkChipoo (Nov 4, 2011)

Kazastan said:


> Hello Crazyhorse
> 
> A Champion is _icing on the cake_! I now have 2 male Champions here at home as well as a recently retired bitch who has 2 CC's
> 
> ...


It's so neat to see how different dog shows are in other countries! They have their similarities as well.


----------

